# RGB Color Mixing - How much of each color to get white?



## Ken_McE (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm getting in a "UFO" RGB LED. Looking at the specs I see that it is rated to produce:

Red 6 lumens
Green 9 lumens
Blue 3 lumens

The blue is a lot weaker than the other colors. If I want to mix them to get a white light, would I use an equal amount of each color light? Is blue less neccesary to the eye?


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 29, 2005)

The ratio depends so much on the particular frequencies of red, green, and blue light that it's difficult to say. This page on Don Klipstein's site is a good starting point. The ratio of RGB of the LED in question might actually produce a pretty decent white.


----------

